# Alarm System for a New Build



## BMD (14 Mar 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for advice on an alarm system for a new build. Am I correct in saying that there are generally two types of alarm system;

1. Motion sensor system in which sensors are placed in the corners of the rooms
2. System where there are sensors fixed to all doors and windows

Which of these is generally thought to be the better system? I am at the wiring stage of my house so I need to choose soon.

Thanks


----------



## Leo (14 Mar 2011)

A well designed system would usually include both types, it's not an either/or situation.
Leo


----------



## fairygirl (15 Mar 2011)

Just a quick note on wiring for alarms - apart from the obvious of running cable to all windows and doors - I was in a house recently that had a second panel in the master bedroom so they could turn on and off the alarm from bed.

I thought it was a super idea considering it's a regular occurrence that I'm in my leaba and have forgotten to turn on the alarm and have to get up to do it!  

My other plan for my alarm (bearing in mind that we're at pre-planning stage!!) is to wire the outside lights to the system so that when the alarm is activated, the outside lights go on as well - think it would frighten any burglar off pronto!!


----------



## sse (15 Mar 2011)

BMD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for advice on an alarm system for a new build. Am I correct in saying that there are generally two types of alarm system;
> 
> ...



Get both, and ask the installer to configure the zones such that you can have the outside perimeter (doors, windows, etc.) alarmed when you're in the house with the internal PIRs deactivated. Also think about pointing the PIRs away from heat sources such as fires, rads and south-facing windows to reduce false alarms.

It might be an idea to have both the front and back/utility/mud room doors set as "entry zones" with keypads so you can come in another way when wet.

You might be better off just putting in standalone motion-sensitive external lights as I'm not sure what the switchable load on an alarm panel would be.

SSE


----------



## BMD (12 Apr 2011)

Would you recommend having the ground floor windows and doors alarms or also alarm the first floor?


----------



## Leo (12 Apr 2011)

Again, do both. Many burglars gain access via first floor windows. Make sure you can arm the ground floor separately, so you can have the alarm on downstairs while allowing free movement between bedrooms/bathrooms overnight. Put a second keypad upstairs.
Leo


----------



## BMD (2 May 2011)

Regarding perimeter sensors......what is the best option? Contacts on openings or shock sensors?


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (3 May 2011)

We got our alarm done recently:

2 keypads, 28 openings 1 motion sennsor, panel, sounder, contacts on all openings and additionally shock sensors on downstairs openings.

€1,300 supply and fit.


----------



## abc1234 (13 Aug 2011)

trilogy could you PM me your alarm supplier - that sounds like a good deal. I'm in Dublin if they cover that area... nthanks


----------



## KoolKid (13 Aug 2011)

Trilogy 1982 said:


> We got our alarm done recently:
> 
> 2 keypads, 28 openings 1 motion sennsor, panel, sounder, contacts on all openings and additionally shock sensors on downstairs openings.
> 
> €1,300 supply and fit.


 
That is pretty much the ideal spec.
I would recommend a second PiR here as a minimum, especially if its to be monitored. Pricewise its a little high. I would always say get at least 3 quotes.
You can find a list of all licenced installers here.
www [dot] psa.gov [dot] ie (Not allowed post links.
Always ensure you are pricing like with like. There are still some installers out there using much older panels.


----------



## alt1 (26 Aug 2011)

fairygirl said:


> My other plan for my alarm (bearing in mind that we're at pre-planning stage!!) is to wire the outside lights to the system so that when the alarm is activated, the outside lights go on as well - think it would frighten any burglar off pronto!!



Very easy to do, all you need is to get your electrician to install a relay to these lights that will be triggered off the alarm when it activates.


----------



## alt1 (26 Aug 2011)

Trilogy 1982 said:


> We got our alarm done recently:
> 
> 2 keypads, 28 openings 1 motion sennsor, panel, sounder, contacts on all openings and additionally shock sensors on downstairs openings.
> 
> €1,300 supply and fit.



Sounds like a good deal, do you know the type of system you got installed ?


----------

